# Glen Beck inflation story



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

In his exposé last night of George Soros and what inflation will do to us did any of you catch the prices mentioned. Tiller and seeds are ready for next year because if this is true we will be feeding ourselves.


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

Missed the show, just how bad was it that Beck was talking about there SD?


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Not sure if it's covered here, but it came from food price inflation estimates that came out yesterday from the National Inflation Association.


----------



## Stoney275 (Nov 12, 2008)

*I took notes from Glenn's show*



thunderdan19 said:


> Beck: Five Step Plan - Fox News Video - FoxNews.com
> 
> Not sure if it's covered here, but it came from food price inflation estimates that came out yesterday from the National Inflation Association.


Here is the website that Glenn quoted food prices from: National Inflation Association
Corn (per ear) = $11.43
Wheat Bread (per loaf) = $23.05
Sugar (32 oz.) = $62.21
Soy Milk (32 oz.) = $24.31
Orange Juice (64 oz.) = $45.71
Hershey's Chocolat Bar (1.55 oz.) = $15.50

I hope this helps


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

A thread on those prices and a link to the NIA website can be found here:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/food-inflation-4530/


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

I knew I'd seen that somewhere...


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

between tax increases, health insurance increases, and inflation, weven if there is no hyper inflation of economic collapse, people will need to garden. That means possible seed shortages this spring.
In the meantime, prep all you can so you have a buffer until that garden produces what you need!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Just cleared a bottom about 390' long and close to 200' wide, one sec for fuirt trees, already have apple,peach,pear,plum and two kinds of walnut. I have doing the shopping for years and i have seen the rise before me. Spikes although small many and frequent. Its a coming when i know not but it has already started.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

health insurance increases - Got ours today ...  ... to keep what we have... add 60 percent ... 

Not going to happen ... If we get sick ... I'm sending the bill to Obama ... just the way it is ...

It has started ... take it as you will ...


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

"...Thank you, sir! May I have another..?"


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

How many times do I have to tell you folks? There is no inflation. The .gov says so. :nuts: Do you really think they would lie to us. They have everyone's best interests at heart ya know. 

BTW Has anyone else noticed the $0.15 increase in gas in the last 10 days.


----------



## Sewing dove/ Wy (Aug 30, 2009)

*get used to it*

i guess i'm going to have to eat those turnips is have in sand buckets after all. and i better go get the beets and get them canned. the hoppers didn't leave much above ground. and i better buy a ton of feed while i still can. won't hurt to pick up another 20# of sugar, and order my garden seeds early. i did buy extra garlic bulbs, dom't think that prechopped chinese stuff at wally world will be there or afordable next yr. are you guys doing concrete stuff? a tired old lady


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Whether one agrees with Glenn Beck or not, and whether one accept the NIA estimates or not, perhaps putting away a bit of flour and condensed or powdered milk is a good idea. It always is.


----------



## Sewing dove/ Wy (Aug 30, 2009)

*medical*

and get over the luxury of drs on call, or hospital, how you going to get there or pay for them. can you tell the difference between flu and strep throat. do you have any homeopathics, herbals, regular supplies? what did grandmas do? she sure didn't run to town for every sore throat. Do you have safe drinking water. do you know the greatest health advance was an outhouse, untill then they threw everything in the streets and walked in it. do you even have a wash basin and know how to make some basic soap? what are you going to do when someone falls and a bone is obviously broken but there is no where to go or anyone that knows what to do? for gosh sakes, getsome training and some books instead of discussing what insurance you have and what the gov is going to do. they don't give a shit, it is going to be up to you. a tired old lady


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sewing dove/ Wy said:


> won't hurt to pick up another 20# of sugar


I wouldn't wait too long. A 25# bag was $12 back in May. It's $16.80 as of 2 days ago. :gaah:

I picked up 2


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sewing dove/ Wy said:


> do you even have a wash basin and know how to make some basic soap?


*Soap Making Takes Three Basic Steps*

1.Making of the wood ash lye. 
2.Rendering or cleaning the fats. 
3.Mixing the fats and lye solution together and boiling the mixture to make the soap.

You can read the entire process here


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> BTW Has anyone else noticed the $0.15 increase in gas in the last 10 days.


gas just went DOWN $0.10 here... of course it _has_ been rising steadily for a couple weeks now


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

*Andi said:


> health insurance increases - Got ours today ...  ... to keep what we have... add 60 percent ...
> 
> Not going to happen ... If we get sick ... I'm sending the bill to Obama ... just the way it is ...
> 
> It has started ... take it as you will ...


You know that is a fine idea there, everyone that was roto rooted by that mess, which is everyone should send a copy of their medical bill to the whitehouse in obomas name. Millions of bills would make a huge statement, great idea. :2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> How many times do I have to tell you folks? There is no inflation. The .gov says so. :nuts: Do you really think they would lie to us. They have everyone's best interests at heart ya know.
> 
> BTW Has anyone else noticed the $0.15 increase in gas in the last 10 days.


Noppers - I have noticed that since the high in the summer that the price has dropped. In the NW end of town it was down to $0.905 / litre from a high of $1.15 ... :2thumb:

My corner of town it is sitting at $0.925 / litre, so, I can save two cents by driving 25km's to the other side .. (ya, still in the town limits, far north-end to far sout-end is just under 50 miles or 70kms).


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Obama said he wants to double exports over the next 2 yrs. How do you do that? Well what happens when your Dollar is devalued? People overseas buy your stuff because it's cheap (on sale) compared to theirs. How do we devalue our Dollar? We print money--Quantitative Easing. 600 billion is just the initial that will be over a trillion this time around. They're already talking about QE III. It's done in phases so you tolerate it better. 
So at home it takes more money to buy stuff. They don't care about you anymore than they cared about illegals buying $400K+ houses. This is the new economy where your credit worthiness name means nothing unless your name is Dollar. Just borrow and spend and you're good for them.

They're intentionally driving down the Dollar. That's the currency war you've heard mentioned. That's their god. 

Oh yeah, the banks are paying themselves bonuses to the tune of 1/8th of all the money in existence this year. That's your antchrist. Not the politicians. Obama didn't win a Noble for economics. He's instructed on what to do.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

kyfarmer said:


> You know that is a fine idea there, everyone that was roto rooted by that mess, which is everyone should send a copy of their medical bill to the whitehouse in obomas name. Millions of bills would make a huge statement, great idea. :2thumb:


Yeah but he'd most likely be on vacation.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

An interesting note the gov caused problem is that the average Fed Gov employee has a benefit package of $121,000, with $70,000 being salary. That's right. I said average.

The average benefit package for a private sector employee is about $68,000 with around $40K being the salary.

For every 5 private sector jobs in America there is 1 Fed government employee. That doesn't include state and local gov employees. Only about half of American families actually py any income taxes when filing for the previous year.

Why is the America economy broken?


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

The world economy is broken. This goes way beyond Republicans and Democrats. This is a world wide problem. That means there won't be any quick solutions.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Step 1-dissolve the Federal Reserve Act and bring the coining and creation of money back to the US people.

Bankers did this. They just used government to help.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Aemilia said:


> Yeah but he'd most likely be on vacation.


:lolsmash: :lolsmash: True, true!


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*More than that here...*



UncleJoe said:


> How many times do I have to tell you folks? There is no inflation. The .gov says so. :nuts: Do you really think they would lie to us. They have everyone's best interests at heart ya know.
> 
> BTW Has anyone else noticed the $0.15 increase in gas in the last 10 days.


Gas, in the last month, has gone from $2.599/gallon to $2.859/gallon, in the RI/SE Massachusetts area. Expect it to go up another 4 cents in a day or two. 

Did anyone else notice that when the BP oil well blowout was spewing, that the price of gas actually went down during the summer months that usually see an increase in fuel prices? Now that they have it plugged, the prices are going up!  Seems like it is opposite of the usual screwing of the motoring public pattern!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

efbjr said:


> Gas, in the last month, has gone from $2.599/gallon to $2.859/gallon, in the RI/SE Massachusetts area. Expect it to go up another 4 cents in a day or two.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that when the BP oil well blowout was spewing, that the price of gas actually went down during the summer months that usually see an increase in fuel prices? Now that they have it plugged, the prices are going up!  Seems like it is opposite of the usual screwing of the motoring public pattern!


Not out here. Gas was in the $2.80's all summer, around $2.89 this fall, and now $2.92.

I see Obama, hidden in his "it's going to hurt" speech about 'fixing' the deficit, proposed a .15 cent a gallon increase in federal gas tax.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Not out here. Gas was in the $2.80's all summer, around $2.89 this fall, and now $2.92.


Back in early summer, we were down to $2.35. We're now at $2.89.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Well the rumor about the gas raise around here is that there was an explosion at a Chicago plant that "caused" the over 25¢ price increase! Lazy [email protected]#$%ds! They can not follow the safety pro-ta-calls yet we get the shaft money wise!! I wish we could just boycott the SOB"S!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I know that gas prices around here ALWAYS go up right before the big travel days (Thanksgiving, Christmas, Memorial Day, Labor Day), but it is usually a slow creep up. But they are rising here FAST, ours went up 17 cents in a 4 day period.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

By SeaTac a few days ago I saw $3.39!

A while ago, they held a vote on raising the gas tax. I've asked and never found one person who voted for it, but it passed. They said that it went over heavy in Seattle.


----------



## goose (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm sure I will be flamed for this, but I've been watching the Glenn Beck thing referenced above, and I CANNOT believe that anybody takes this guy seriously. I stopped counting the claims that were either undocumented or were hyperbole. 

Why on earth would anybody--ANYBODY--turn to Glenn Beck for information? 

Why?


Think for yourselves, people, please. And instead of accepting the pabulum that Beck dishes out, start looking at his claims and asking yourself why he does it the way he does.

A little bit of fact, a lot of speculation, a bit of a conspiratorial tone, and Beck can distract us from thinking. It's always easier to blame someone else for our troubles, instead of taking ownership for them. And as near as I can tell, that's the Beckian approach.

Who's the real threat? Soros? Or the talking heads like Beck?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't think anyone took Beck very seriously ,but the hidden inflation thing is fairly true , peoples money isn't going very far but the MSM says there is no or not much inflation, 
The main reason counterfit money is "bad" is because it dilutes the economy, if the federal reserve prints baseless money it is ok?? sometime hyperbole is nessicary to get people to pay attention.
golds trip up the ramp indicates inflation .


----------



## Radmaximus (Oct 6, 2010)

Here is a very interesting book that was written in the late "80's" that explains alot of what is going on now in very simple terms. Take it for what you will. Chapter 3 will explain how inflation works quite accurately. Happy reading!!!!!

Rad


----------



## GeoMonkey (Aug 19, 2010)

If you have actually watched Beck, you'd know the most often repeated thing he says is: 

"Don't believe what I say, or what Soros says. Read and find out for YOURSELF!"

He wants you informed


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

According to Producer Price Index numbers, grains have risen 33% year over year, oil 20% year over year (both figures September-to-September, link is here). Ever since the idea of QE2 was floated back in May/June, commodities of all kinds have been steadily rising. And as of last week, when Quantitative Easing 2 was officially unleashed, commodity prices have surged even more-and will continue to rise for the foreseeable future. Not just precious metals but grains, sugar, coffee, not to mention oil-they are all rising.

Anecdotally, there is increasing evidence that food prices at the supermarkets have been rising for some time. I do not live in the United States, but I'm in close contact with literally dozens of people, both friends and business associates. From casual conversations and long discussions, I've been hearing that supermarket prices are rising across the board, and have been rising since at least mid-spring-yet the price rises do not seem to be reflected in the CPI.

That's because of how the CPI-the Consumer Price Index, the traditional (and official) metric of U.S. inflation-is calculated. It uses data from past years-currently the 2007 and 2008 consumer survey-to create a basket of products, goods and services, which it uses to calculate monthly price changes.

However, the CPI doesn't slice the baloney fine: *If a product-x that was sold in a 20 ounce package for $3.99 back in 2007 is now being sold in an 18 oz. package at the same price, CPI does not compute that there was an 11.1% inflation in the price of product-x. Rather, according to the CPI, there was zero price inflation in product-x-because it sold for the same price, regardless of whether the package was 10% smaller.*

But this is exactly what seems to be happening in food, as well as in other categories of what one would consider basic necessities: Foodstuffs are being sold in smaller units, cotton clothing is now being sold for the same price, only made of synthetic materials, and so on. A recent blog post on Zero Hedge highlighted the specific case of coffee at WalMart, previously sold in a package of 39 oz. for $9.88, now being sold for $10.48-in a 33.9 oz package. This represents a 22% jump in price. Cases such as this are common, and cropping up like mushrooms on the web-enough to confirm that stealth inflation is happening, without needing to stop by John Williams' Shadow Government Statistics.

This brings the obvious question: If food, transportation, clothing and housing prices rise, but the CPI doesn't measure it-was there inflation?

This isn't a Zen koan or Berkeley's tree falling in the woods-this is real. So my answer is obvious: Yes.

But according to the Fed and to most of the economic commentariat (except for a few notable and distinguished exceptions), since the CPI is not rising, there is no inflation. At least not in theory. In practice? That's something else.

The full story can be read at zerohedge.com


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

goose said:


> I'm sure I will be flamed for this, but I've been watching the Glenn Beck thing referenced above, and I CANNOT believe that anybody takes this guy seriously. I stopped counting the claims that were either undocumented or were hyperbole.


No flaming from me! :flower:

But, the information that Beck was giving was from here: 
National Inflation Association. I do not know much about the folks behind that site, but I have seen them referenced to by others on this site that I would consider trustworthy.

So even if you do not like Beck or what Beck has to say, that does not have to mean that the source of the information (in this specific case, Food Inflation) is incorrect or untrustworthy.


----------



## Songbird (Mar 9, 2010)

Gas was $2.89 for awhile here but it has jumped to $3.04.


----------



## goose (Jun 12, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> No flaming from me! :flower:
> 
> But, the information that Beck was giving was from here:
> National Inflation Association. I do not know much about the folks behind that site, but I have seen them referenced to by others on this site that I would consider trustworthy.
> ...


So who is the National Inflation Association, how good are their numbers, and what is their underlying agenda? Or are they just interested in flogging inflation to steer people toward gold?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

goose said:


> So who is the National Inflation Association, how good are their numbers, and what is their underlying agenda? Or are they just interested in flogging inflation to steer people toward gold?


The best way to answer these questions is to visit and explore the site then make your own determination. I've been reading it for about a year and have come to trust the info that is provided. Although this latest report is a little hard swallow. I just can't imagine prices going that high. But who knows. We're in uncharted waters here.
There are no ads on any page with articles. There _is_ a page with a list of about 25 companies they feel are worth looking into for investment purposes and yes they are gold and silver companies. I don't know if these companies pay for that space or not.

National Inflation Association


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

GeoMonkey said:


> "Don't believe what I say, or what Soros says. Read and find out for YOURSELF!"


That is the best piece of worldly advice on this board!

I get tired of dealing with people that base opinions on sound bites & TV


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Probably been said before, but the gov doesn't count energy costs or food in inflation numbers because they're "too volatile". They also monkey numbers with new homes and new car prices.

ETA: I never liked Beck on TV, but I've tried to listen to him on the radio. He doesn't say anything. He jabbers with some other guy that giggles and then they run a million commercials. He comes back and almost makes a point and goes to commercials. Ordinarily, he covers about 4 minutes of material in an hour before going to some caller that parrots him. 
Honestly, I don't know anybody can take him seriously.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sure I can google it, but I'm feeling a bit lazy today. Can you share the time and station he's on the radio. I normally listen to the local morning zoo type guys, but I like to keep an ear on current events, even if yo have to pick and choose how much to believe. Like watching world news at dinner time. The first story is about recovery and reduced unemployment and the next is about drastic tax increases SS cuts and raising the retirement age by 10 yrs. Go figure. I feel like you need to read between the lines to sniff out some truth.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

tenOC said:


> Probably been said before, but the gov doesn't count energy costs or food in inflation numbers because they're "too volatile". They also monkey numbers with new homes and new car prices.
> 
> ETA: I never liked Beck on TV, but I've tried to listen to him on the radio. He doesn't say anything. He jabbers with some other guy that giggles and then they run a million commercials. He comes back and almost makes a point and goes to commercials. Ordinarily, he covers about 4 minutes of material in an hour before going to some caller that parrots him.
> Honestly, I don't know anybody can take him seriously.


actually LISTENING to him on TV (not watching all the silliness) might be better as he doesn't have a 'giggling sidekick' on TV (that sounds annoying)

I've noticed MANY Beck detractors have the same argument, "he's a GOOF" & I'll agree, he is, but that DOESN'T make the info he puts out WRONG... many of his guests, especially The Constitutional Scholars, are very goood/informative

I've never listened to the radio program & your description of it is definitely NOT encouraging, but when I put on the TV program I sit at the computer & Dogpile Search everything just to see how much 'spin' he has on it & then make up my own mind

my personal title for Glenn Beck is *The Clown Prince of Fox*... too many people pay attention to the theatrics (it _*is*_ TV after all) and let it (dis?)color their view of the subject matter & to me that seems unfortunate... I would love to talk to _viewers_ that held (and defended well) an opposing viewpoint, but how many of us watch (or have the time to watch) programming we _*disagree*_ with?


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

Glenn Beck says in his promo,"the fusion of entertaiment and enlightenment". You might not like the entertainment but he is dead on as far as enlightenment. Open your mind and listen or watch for a week and you might be surprised at your enlightenment. I think he is more like one of our Founding Fathers than anyone in DC. He will make you want to fire your state and federal representatives and I think that would be a good start to fixing our society. Glenn Beck is the greatest defender of your Constitution and Bill of Rights in our Nation.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

PopPop said:


> Glenn Beck says in his promo,"the fusion of entertaiment and enlightenment". You might not like the entertainment but he is dead on as far as enlightenment. Open your mind and listen or watch for a week and you might be surprised at your enlightenment. I think he is more like one of our Founding Fathers than anyone in DC. He will make you want to fire your state and federal representatives and I think that would be a good start to fixing our society. Glenn Beck is the greatest defender of your Constitution and Bill of Rights in our Nation.


wow, I like the show and I wouldn't even go THAT far


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Beck trolls everywhere. Again i say if ya don't like it don't watch it, understand. I watch it and form my own opines always have and always will. For some reason when i do not like a program i don't turn it on, maybe i,ve been doing it all wrong. :scratch


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Up, up and away-y-y-y-y...*



gypsysue said:


> Not out here. Gas was in the $2.80's all summer, around $2.89 this fall, and now $2.92.


Just passed the $3/gallon mark in Rhode Island!


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

Gas is $.15 under 3 bucks here in Charlotte NC. Remember the hooting and hollering by all the politicians about gas at 3 bucks when Katrina hit.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

gas was right at $3 today here. As for Beck, I'm really liking his talks on preparing. I hear he's doing food preps on Friday.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> wow, I like the show and I wouldn't even go THAT far


Maybe you could name someone who has done more, I would love to listen to him.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Herbalpagan said:


> gas was right at $3 today here. As for Beck, I'm really liking his talks on preparing. I hear he's doing food preps on Friday.


I think he's doing them Thursday also, don't forget if you miss the afternoon show you can catch the repeat at 2am



Jarhead0311 said:


> Maybe you could name someone who has done more, I would love to listen to him.


:scratch ... maybe Newt Gingrich (his books are well done & website is very informative, IMHO he is the only member of the GOP (revealed so far) that can be fielded for *CiC* in 2012)or Fred Thompson (radio show with his wife) perhaps :dunno: Mike Huckabee is *too nice* for politics :lolsmash:


----------



## Rebel (Nov 18, 2010)

If the Congress passes S510, which they will try tomorrow, then the Government will control what we can grow for ourselves.
They are taking control of everything we do.

:gaah:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Rebel said:


> If the Congress passes S510, which they will try tomorrow, then the Government will control what we can grow for ourselves.
> They are taking control of everything we do.
> 
> :gaah:


follow the money

Organizations that took a position on FDA Food Safety Modernization Act

30 organizations support this bill (over $10M in lobbying)
American Bakers Association
A coalition of business groups including the International Dairy Foods Association (2009, November 17). Coalition Letter of Support. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from International Dairy Foods Association.
American Beverage Association
A coalition of business groups including the International Dairy Foods Association (2009, November 17). Coalition Letter of Support. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from International Dairy Foods Association.
American Farm Bureau Federation
LaRussa, Cassandra (2010, May 12). First Lady Michelle Obama, Nutrition Advocates Aim to Navigate Resistance from Agribusiness, Corporate Lobbies. Open Secrets Blog. Retrieved May 13, 2010, from OpenSecrets.org: Money in Politics -- See Who's Giving & Who's Getting.
American Frozen Food Institute
(2009, March 3). AFFI Statement. Retrieved March 9, 2009, from .
American Public Health Association
A coalition of groups (2010, January 21). Group Letter to Senate Leadership Regarding the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from Consumers Union.
American Veterinary Medical Association
AVMA (n.d.). ADVOCACY. Retrieved August 3, 2010, from AVMA.
Center for Foodborne Illness Research and Prevention
A coalition of groups (2010, January 21). Group Letter to Senate Leadership Regarding the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from Consumers Union.
Center for Science in the Public Interest
Testimony of Caroline Smith DeWaal Director of Food Safety Center for Science in the Public Interest before the Senate Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions: Hearing before the Senate HELP Committee. 111th Cong., 2nd Sess., (2009). (Testimony of Caroline Smith DeWaal, Director of Food Safety, Center for Science in the Public Interest). Retrieved April 19, 2010, from cspi_testimony-_oct22.pdf.
Consumer Federation of America
A coalition of groups (2010, January 21). Group Letter to Senate Leadership Regarding the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from Consumers Union.
Consumers Union
(2009, March 2). CU Letter to Senate. Retrieved March 9, 2009, from .
Food Marketing Institute
(2009, September 21). Priority Issues: Food Safety. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from Food Marketing Institute.
General Mills
(2009, March 5). Food industry welcomes bipartisan food safety bill. Retrieved March 9, 2009, from .
Grocery Manufacturers Association
(2009, March 3). GMA News Release. Retrieved March 9, 2009, from .
International Bottled Water Association
A coalition of groups (2010, January 21). Group Letter to Senate Leadership Regarding the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from Consumers Union.
International Dairy Foods Association
A coalition of business groups including the International Dairy Foods Association (2009, November 17). Coalition Letter of Support. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from International Dairy Foods Association.
International Foodservice Distributors Association
A coalition of business groups including the International Dairy Foods Association (2009, November 17). Coalition Letter of Support. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from International Dairy Foods Association.
Kraft Foods North America
(2009, March 5). Food industry welcomes bipartisan food safety bill. Retrieved March 9, 2009, from .
National Association of Manufacturers
A coalition of groups (2010, January 21). Group Letter to Senate Leadership Regarding the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from Consumers Union.
National Coffee Association
A coalition of business groups including the International Dairy Foods Association (2009, November 17). Coalition Letter of Support. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from International Dairy Foods Association.
National Confectioners Association
A coalition of groups (2010, January 21). Group Letter to Senate Leadership Regarding the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from Consumers Union.
National Consumers League
A coalition of groups (2010, January 21). Group Letter to Senate Leadership Regarding the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from Consumers Union.
National Fisheries Institute
(2009, March 3). Food Safety Bill Moves FDA in the Right Direction. Retrieved March 9, 2009, from .
National Restaurant Association
(2009, March 3). National Restaurant Association Welcomes Introduction of Bipartisan Food Safety Bill by U.S. Sens. Durbin, Gregg, Kennedy and Burr. Retrieved March 9, 2009, from .
Pew Charitable Trust
A coalition of groups (2010, January 21). Group Letter to Senate Leadership Regarding the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from Consumers Union.
Produce Marketing Association
(n.d.). Produce leaders ponder GAPs, food safety reform. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from GMA, FMI, PMA urge Senate to vote on Food Safety Bill.
Safe Tables Our Priority (STOP)
A coalition of groups (2010, January 21). Group Letter to Senate Leadership Regarding the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from Consumers Union.
Snack Food Association
A coalition of groups (2010, January 21). Group Letter to Senate Leadership Regarding the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from Consumers Union.
Trust for America's Health
A coalition of groups (2010, January 21). Group Letter to Senate Leadership Regarding the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from Consumers Union.
U.S. Chamber of Commerce
Grocery Manufacturers Association et al. (2010, September 16). Letter in support of S. 510. Retrieved November 16, 2010, from .
United Fresh Produce Association
Thomas E. Stenzel President and CEO United Fresh Produce Association Before the U.S. Senate Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions: Hearing before the Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions. 111th Cong., 2nd Sess., (2010). (Testimony of Thomas E. Stenzel, President and CEO, United Fresh Produce Association). Retrieved April 19, 2010, from UFPA supports s. 510.pdf.

11 organizations oppose this bill (under $2M in lobbying)
American Grassfed Association
Farm and Ranch Freedom Alliance et al. (2010, April 9). Support Fresh Safe Local Food in the Food Safety Bill. Retrieved May 6, 2010, from Farm and Ranch Freedom Alliance.
Carolina Farm Stewardship Association
Carolina Farm Stewards Association (n.d.). Food Safety Fact Sheet. Retrieved May 13, 2010, from Carolina Farm Stewards Association.
Farm Family Defenders
Farm and Ranch Freedom Alliance, et al. (n.d.). Senate Food Safety Letter. Retrieved May 6, 2010, from Farm Family Defenders.
Farm to Consumer Legal Defense Fund
Farm to Consumer Legal Defense Fund (n.d.). USA - ACTION ALERT. Retrieved April 19, 2010, from Farm to Consumer Legal Defense Fund: Take Action.
Massachusetts Farm Bureau Federation
Massachusetts Farm Bureau Federation, Inc & (2010, November 17). Call Your Senator on Food Safety Bill Concerns. Retrieved November 17, 2010, from .
National Family Farm Coalition
National Family Farm Coalition (2009, November 10). Letter. Retrieved May 6, 2010, from NFCC Home.
National Independent Consumers and Farmers Association
Food Safety News (Marler Clark, LLP) (2010, March 13). Libertarian Farmers Lobby Against S. 510. Retrieved May 4, 2010, from Food Safety News - Global Food Safety News & Information Presented by Marler Clark LLP.
Raw Milk Association of Colorado
Farm and Ranch Freedom Alliance et al. (2010, April 9). Support Fresh Safe Local Food in the Food Safety Bill. Retrieved May 6, 2010, from Farm and Ranch Freedom Alliance.
Small Farms Conservancy
Farm and Ranch Freedom Alliance et al. (2010, April 9). Support Fresh Safe Local Food in the Food Safety Bill. Retrieved May 6, 2010, from Farm and Ranch Freedom Alliance.
The John Birch Society
The John Birch Society (n.d.). Advocacy Action. Retrieved August 24, 2010, from The John Birch Society.
Weston A. Price Foundation


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

The downside to Glenn Beck's (a hugely popular cable news show) call to readiness is that stocks of merchandise will go way down and prices will rise with the demand of his fans.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

goose said:


> I'm sure I will be flamed for this, but I've been watching the Glenn Beck thing referenced above, and I CANNOT believe that anybody takes this guy seriously. I stopped counting the claims that were either undocumented or were hyperbole.
> 
> Why on earth would anybody--ANYBODY--turn to Glenn Beck for information?
> 
> ...


On Jay Leno's monologue from a couple months ago:

Jay: "I turned on the Glen Beck Show yesterday, and he was telling his viewers, 'I want all of you to join me down on your hands and knees and pray'.

Jay: "So I got down and hands and knees and prayed. But
when I turned on the TV the next day, Glen was still on the air"


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

thunderdan19 said:


> The downside to Glenn Beck's (a hugely popular cable news show) call to readiness is that stocks of merchandise will go way down and prices will rise with the demand of his fans.


I thought that too...but the canned goods and supplies I'm buying have actually gone from .50 to .45 to .3/$1....like they are competing for the best price or....they have waaaaay too much stock in warehouses.

Why will I buy peas, corn, g. beans at wallie world for .67 when Libby's has them at many stores for 3/$1??

Sugar for $2---these are prices I see and I don't really search for them.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

What some folks don't realize is in other parts of the country, a simple can of veggies runs over a buck in most stores and they're not all that cheap even in Walmart. When I see the prices listed by some folks I'm wondering if I'm some how tapping into the early 1980's.

As for Glenn Beck, I gave him a shot. So I happened to watch him on a Monday, a while ago...he promised shocking revelations, he's bring us some major game changer, shocking news by Friday. Tuesday the hype got even bigger. Wednesday he rose to a frantic pitch. Thursday he was a madman, we had to watch Friday, because this was going to shake up things. Our world would change forever....

Then Friday came.

He named some minor Obama official and said he had socialist ties.:gaah: That hardly was shocking news...

That was it. All that hype and folks still turn to Beck? The guy labeled a socialist was self admitted, locals knew about the guy years ago. Hannity covered it months out. It wasn't big news. Socialism is a flawed political/economic philosophy, but it's not illegal, nor is it shocking. He wasn't even 'outed'.

Then Glenn Beck promised another earth shattering revelation _next_ week.

I think that one, about half a year after others mentioned it, and a known fact for thirty years was that Ayers was a terrorist.

I'm waiting for his breaking shocker, that the Democrat Party during the Civil War, supported slavery! He's just discovered that.

The easiest job in the world belongs to the staffer who tells Glenn Beck shocking things that the man doesn't know.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I bet he won't tell us that Rahm Emanuel's father belonged to a terrorist organization.


----------



## kenny (Nov 11, 2009)

You may or may not like beck but he has had a more positive effect on getting people innvolved in learning the history of the country and encouraging people to do their own research and form their own ideas. I dont hear many other people on either side of the political spectrum telling people to decide for themselves. Most would rather you did what they tell you to do.
I wont make fun of anyone that encourages people to read,study history and form their own opinions.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

_You may or may not like beck but he has had a more positive effect on getting people innvolved in learning the history of the country and encouraging people to do their own research and form their own ideas._

By merely having Glenn Beck discuss a subject, he grossly erodes the arguments of someone involved in intellectual discourse. He's not someone you want backing your point as him simply addressing it reduces it and makes the correct side of the argument laughable to those who think things through.

_I dont hear many other people on either side of the political spectrum telling people to decide for themselves. _

People who think for themselves certainly don't nee to be TOLD to think for themselves, they already do. If they 'think for themselves' only after being told to, they're sheep.

_I wont make fun of anyone that encourages people to read,study history and form their own opinions. _

I'll make fun of people who react by doing such things ONLY after being told to do such things because they're another form of sheeple.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> What some folks don't realize is in other parts of the country, a simple can of veggies runs over a buck in most stores and they're not all that cheap even in Walmart. When I see the prices listed by some folks I'm wondering if I'm some how tapping into the early 1980's.
> 
> As for Glenn Beck, I gave him a shot. So I happened to watch him on a Monday, a while ago...he promised shocking revelations, he's bring us some major game changer, shocking news by Friday. Tuesday the hype got even bigger. Wednesday he rose to a frantic pitch. Thursday he was a madman, we had to watch Friday, because this was going to shake up things. Our world would change forever....
> 
> ...


Yep--I stopped watching Beck when he made fun of those who questioned the parentage of the fraud in the WH...before he left CNN...and like you, I tune in when prompted to...just to learn nothing new.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

What's amusing is he's brilliant about it, he can keep promising that earth shattering news, that story that's going to change reality as we know it...and he delivers nothing, and after a breath, promises the next 'shocker' and his viewers turn back excitedly waiting for the next revelation.

"You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all of the people all of the time." Abe Lincoln.

Beck's brilliance is he's found that first group and focused on them. Another great aspect of this is he can market that easily influenced audience to his advertisers as such. "I got these sheeple who will bite anything, so my audience is worth more than a wider one that's less select."

Intelligent, informed, directed Conservatives might find Beck as deterimental to our values. If he backs our play, he hurts us and discredits it.

Someone need only say "So what you're saying is what Glenn Beck says about Gays in the Military" and we lose everyone else who was following the debate and being open to a conservative opinion. He's a panderering monkey.

One side note:

I also think that Beck and O'Reilly have some side action going. It's really weird so I don't watch either show. It's nauseating when they get together. 'Get a room'.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> One side note:
> 
> I also think that Beck and O'Reilly have some side action going. It's really weird so I don't watch either show.* It's nauseating when they get together. 'Get a room'*.


 no one could have said it any better


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I saw an excerpt from some program that had Beck for a guest. I don't remember who the host was, but I heard Beck say he "didn't believe most of the stuff he talks about. It's what they believe people want to hear." =ratings. 

I do give Rush, Sean, and Glen credit for having the ability to hypnotize people, (IMO). They're very good at it. 

I often read something that makes me say that can't be right. Funny. When I investigate it from other sources, 90% of the time it turns out to be some out of context statement. Both the left and right are good at this. But I have never seen the attacks before like I see now. 
My Father is ultra conservative. He is devoted to Fox News, and calls me up when he feels the need to "discuss" something he just heard. Knowing I lean to the left, he likes to inform me of how screwed up I am. Love ya Pop, but you need to try some other channels once in a while.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Oh, one thing...I'm not saying that Beck is wrong in anything or everything, not even going there, what I'm saying that his style of delivery discredits the message because he has to hype it and drum it in.

It's like you're engaged in a serious intellectual debate back in school and making headway, girls on the side nodding, agreeing, and the class numbnuts or creep walks up and starts agreeing with you. At that point, you lose credibility simply by having Beck have a similar opinion, with others knowing his mannerism.

*He's the best thing the Liberals going for them.* All they have to say is "Oh, so you think like Beck on that issue."

Just like we can point out Jesse Jackson or Lous Farrakan as backing some issue and instantly win a debate when opposed to that position.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Very disappointed with the National Inflation Association's report.

They left out one critical item. Curious just how much of an increse in cost for the stuff they are smoking. Got to get some of that and stockpile it before the price skyrockets.

On a serious note, this report does reconfim to us that we are 100 percent on the right track of becoming self-sufficient.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Very disappointed with the National Inflation Association's report.
> 
> They left out one critical item. Curious just how much of an increse in cost for the stuff they are smoking. Got to get some of that and stockpile it before the price skyrockets.
> 
> On a serious note, this report does reconfim to us that we are 100 percent on the right track of becoming self-sufficient.


I haven't seen he report, what did they leave out?


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Jarhead0311 said:


> I haven't seen he report, what did they leave out?


Jarhead, they left out the price of the stuff they are smoking.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

They've removed fuel and food from the index, two critical items that have gone up.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> They've removed fuel and food from the index, two critical items that have gone up.


The government leaves out the energy and food prices from their figures NIA adds them in their reports. I don't think FF believes NIA's projections.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Jarhead0311 said:


> The government leaves out the energy and food prices from their figures NIA adds them in their reports. I don't think FF believes NIA's projections.


Jarhead, There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that the cost of all essential goods and services will skyrocket in the near and distant future. All indicators are in place for severe economic disaster.

I would ask anyone to read the NIA carefully. Let's take their example on corn. We all know that the cost of corn related products will increase as more and more corn is being devirted to produce ethanol. There are 1000's of everyday products that contain corn by-products that will see a significant increase due to the decrease in corn availability for consumption.

Furthermore, corn being used to feed livestock will become more costly which will have a direct impact on the cost of dairy products, beef, poultry, etc..

Where I take issue with their report is that they stated that an ear of corn will skyrocket to the cost of $11.43 an ear. Give me a freaking break people. If a single ear of corn even went as high as $5.00 an ear, consumers would cease buying that product. They more important factor with raising corn cost would be in terms of the 1000's of items using corn as a sweetener.

We all agree that the writting is on the wall for radical price increases over the next decade, but the economy would suffer meltdown long BEFORE any of these producted reached the prices stated in the NIA report.

I could go on discussing each item in their report, but would be stating the obvious. Although this report may point out radical prices increases, their realistic forecast are not logical for this simple minded guy.

Nonetheless, we see the writting on the wall. We continue to build a hefty stockpile of essentials, continue to expand our food production though our significant sized garden, continue to can our own naturally grown foods, raise our own chickens, raise bees, and will be expanding into dairy goats and a few head of cattle in the near future.

We saw the writting on the wall prior to the current economic crisis and put a plan into action to become self-sufficient. We are well on our way to doing so.

Our primary objective to to reduce the amount of outside influences have on our future lives.

Stay tuned as we continue to share on this forum and we will describe in further detail about our plans and course of action to protect ourselves from the coming meltdown.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Jarhead, There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that the cost of all essential goods and services will skyrocket in the near and distant future. All indicators are in place for severe economic disaster.
> 
> I would ask anyone to read the NIA carefully. Let's take their example on corn. We all know that the cost of corn related products will increase as more and more corn is being devirted to produce ethanol. There are 1000's of everyday products that contain corn by-products that will see a significant increase due to the decrease in corn availability for consumption.
> 
> ...


Yes NIA stated that, they used a formula that gives an example of what prices would be if they continue at the present rates. No one can predict the future and NIA said that many things could price themselves out of reach of consumers.


> Where I take issue with their report is that they stated that an ear of corn will skyrocket to the cost of $11.43 an ear. Give me a freaking break people


In todays dollars yes, but in hyper-inflated dollars....who knows, how much does an ear of corn cost in Zimbabwe dollars?


----------

